# Kim wasn't me dog but she was awesome



## Banshee5 (May 23, 2014)

I used to dog sit for a friends 2 GSDs one male who was a psycho and one female who was lovely. Kim,the female wasn't my dog and i would only see her perhaps twice a year but she always remembered me and made a fuss of me. Max was adopted from a life of neglect so a little unpredictable in his nature.
On my birthday just gone they rang to tell me they had made the choice to put her to sleep to end her pain. I was so upset but it was the right choice.When I would take them on their walks she wouldn't even let my cousin walk beside me or near me or strangers even look at me. She never growled or attacked,the look was enough…
I now have my own GSD of 3yrs and he's the best


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It is sad for everyone who spends time with a dog. I am sorry for the loss of Kim. She sounds like she was a lovely girl.
Sheilah


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like she was a great dogs and lucky she had caring people to share it with.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Sounds like she was a great dogs and lucky she had caring people to share it with.


Sorry, meant to say, she was a great dog, had a good life and lucky she had caring people to share it with. She may not have been yours, but you can still become bonded with them, sorry she passed.


----------

